# Earl Scheib.........Macco......Anybody?????????



## jean luc picard (Jan 10, 2004)

Anybody got work done at these places?? If so, post some pics.....please


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Earl Scheib.........Macco......Anybody????????? (jean luc picard)*

Need a bit more detail here...you painting the car or the boat?? If it's the boat, Maaco will do...
Just depends on what work you want done. If you want a good paint job (close to factory type of finish), you should expect to pay for it and similarly if you choose to go cheap, you will get a cheap job.


----------



## vwWHEELS (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Earl Scheib.........Macco......Anybody????????? (quattrofun5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattrofun5* »_Need a bit more detail here...you painting the car or the boat?? If it's the boat, Maaco will do... 









My advice is invest in a premium package. Budget paint jobs are just a waste of money. Is that your car btw?


----------



## sickness (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Earl Scheib.........Macco......Anybody????????? (jean luc picard)*

We'll paint everything and anything for $99.99. And they do mean it. Go to one,and look at what rolls out of the shop. And you'll decide real fast.


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Earl Scheib.........Macco......Anybody????????? (sickness)*

When I was 19, I had my first Scirocco painted by Earl Scheib in Berkeley, CA. I did all the body work myself, primed and wet-sanded the entire car (down to 600 grit I think...?) , and drove it over there about 20 miles without the bumpers and side markers removed.








I got the cheapest package imaginable, and it honestly looked pretty good. Maybe I just lucked out. I kept the car another year, so I don't know how it stood up long-term, but if you can't hold out and just need something to "tide you over" for a short while then it's not that bad. 
I've heard that the materials and paints they use aren't that bad, (remember, they buy in bulk) it's just the craftsmanship and number of coats that make the difference.
But I wouldn't recommend it. You're better off doing the $40 paint roller job.


----------

